# ICE CREAM SANDWICH ANIMS IN ROM TOOLBOX



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

J uploaded ice cream s'wich anims in the theme manager section of rom toolbox. i'm stoked, but i haven't been able to get them to work. ALL other anims from his anim mod and from rom manager--which are the same except for the twisted anim, which is only in rom manger--have worked on my dx. They've worked on stock, on cm7, on miui, on whatever...

i have tried the ics anims on miui 10.21 and 1.08, but the the phone will not unlock after booting.

would someone try to install on cm7 or another rom to see if it is just a miui thing?

i;m at work, so i can't bork my phone right now. i've been able to save dx from borkdom thanks to dxc's blue light special.

thanks.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Same with the new Liberty. Unlocking would cause a reboot. had to reflash the rom.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

:-(

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

its been pulled for the time being. hopefully, he'll have it up again soon....and working.

in meantime try the twisted anims. it's really cool layered on stock blur and adw ex.

=-O

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

